# Track in Weed, CA



## Stoosh (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's the beginning of my track. This picture is the intial set up that is now getting all rails soldered and the track screwed to the table. This 4 lane quad oval is all tyco track, with 2 Samlex 0-30v power supplies, sitting on a 16'x5' table. After soldering and screwing, I plan to install the turn borders and plexi-glass walls. I am planning to put a 4 lane tomy track in the infield and corners, not being used by the oval, in a odd shaped figure 8 to create equal lane lengths. The oval is for high speed racing and kid racing. More to come!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Then again we have the










near us in Wisconsin.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great pix! LMAO. Wonder how many times that College/Weed sign has had to been replaced? :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Stoosh (Feb 13, 2006)

*Exit sign*

That is the exit to my house. You go to the college in order to get to the track. If you go the other direction, keep making lefts and you will still end up at the track! It just may take a little longer, but will be alot more colorful!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Slott V said:


>


Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Hmmm....could one say you could get smarter if you take a left, but get the munchies if you take a right?

Then again.....if one can take a right and eventually get to the same spot as if you took a left....then you will eventually get smarter in the end anyway...it's just that you will have a craving for dorito's when you get there.

:freak:


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Where does the Humboldt National Forrest and Toad Suck Alabama fit into this discussion ??????


----------

